# Reiher und ein verletzter Goldfisch



## sunflower1964 (29. Apr. 2008)

Hallo zusammen , habe mal wieder ein "Problemchen"....
Wir hatten letzte Woche ungebetenen Besuch vom __ Reiher.  
Er hat einige Goldfische geholt und einen verletzt ( Bisswunde an der Seite ).
Ich habe dann Angelschnur in entsprechender Höhe mit Glöckchen um den Teich montiert und bis jetzt hat es funktioniert.
Meine Frage nun : 
Der verletzte Fisch (habe die Verletzung inspiziert und sie scheint nicht tief zu sein )schwimmt zwar verlangsamt und ist auch oft lange an einer Stelle, aber .............kann der sich erholen? Hat jemand Erfahrung mit sowas?
Gibt´s irgendeine Behandlungsmöglichkeit ?

Vielen Dank im Voraus


----------



## Charly 7 (29. Apr. 2008)

*AW:  Reiher und ein verletzter  Goldfisch*

Hallo Susanne!

In der Regel überleben Goldfische Kleinere Angriffe von Reihern, oder Katzen ganzgut. 

Die Wasserwerte sollten aber schon in Ordnung sein!! 

Und natürlich geduld.   


Liebe Grüße Karl


----------



## Annett (30. Apr. 2008)

*AW:  Reiher und ein verletzter  Goldfisch*

Hallo Susanne,

wie Karl schon schrieb - bei guten Wasserwerten heilt sowas oft wieder von ganz allein.

Evtl. kannst Du den Patienten mal in ein 3%iges Kurzzeit-Salzbad setzen.
Dazu Teichwasser aufsalzen, den Fisch beobachten und sofort bei seitlichem Umkippen zurücksetzen.

Toitoitoi.


----------



## sunflower1964 (6. Mai 2008)

*AW:  Reiher und ein verletzter  Goldfisch*

Danke für eure Hilfe, bis jetzt lebt "Sie" noch ( die Goldfischdame namens "Bärbelchen" ), jetzt fangen die Überlebenden auch wieder an, etwas Futter anzunehmen.
Und der Reiherschreck ( Angelschnur ) funktioniert auch, bis heute kein ungebetener Besuch mit Folgen mehr...toi,toi,toi.......


----------

